# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.2/3.0T Aluminum Oil Filter Housing



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The factory oil filter housing cap on your Audi doesn't jive with the rest of the engine bay's fine materials. The super-slick black billet aluminum cap by ECS corrects this oversight, while adding another dimension of increased longevity, durability, and ease of use.

The ECS housing requires no special tools to install the cap; all you'll need is a common 22mm socket or box wrench.


*No More Spills*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.2/3.0T (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

